# [SOLVED] need a little help



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

im having a problem with windows 7 pro, i can not use windows update or update mcafee 2010, i get the error 80072ee2 when trying to use the built in windows update, mcafee times out when trying to update i can not even load a microsoft update page such as this

http://update.microsoft.com/

or this

http://download.windowsupdate.com/

its the same with mcafee's support page when i try to use the McAfee Virtual Technician 

http://service.mcafee.com/MVT.aspx?MVT=1&&lc=3081&sg=TS&pt=1

ive been trying for a couple of days to fix this error but i can't, ive been in contact with mcafee and they say its a windows update problem and its blocking their updates ( don't know how accurate that it is though )

ive tried clearing out the temp files for windows explorer and firefox, ive tried to disable my firewall.

Ive tried to restore my computer to a previous known non-problem time and its still the same.

Ive tried everything on suggested here

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=836941

My computer specs are

Windows 7 Pro
2.4Quad Core Cpu Q6600
3gig DDR2 400mhz
500gig sata 2 HDD
Geforce 8400GS 
Mcafee 2010 Total Protection

ive included these images for reference to try to help you diagnose the problem

Windows Update Error










Mcafee 2010 Total Protection Error










Ive also tried uninstalling all Windows 7 updates and its still the same

Here Is A Screenshot of the Windows 7 Updates that Are Installed, Please Note These Where Installed When I Created The Backup Which I Restored To Before Creating This Help Thread



Any help or advice would be great thank you

[email protected]


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: need a little help*

In C:\Windows you will find a file called WidowsUpdate.Log which may give you further information about the failures.
I would check that the drivers for Display card, Ethernet card are up to date.
Finally this site may help:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/836941


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: need a little help*

thank you for your reply, i have posted the last information in the log, ive posted as much of it as i can hope this helps

_*Information in the windowsupdate.log below*_


```
SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:12:850	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:12:850	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:36:417	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee2.
2010-03-03	12:36:36:417	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee2. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	12:36:36:417	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:36:417	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:36:417	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:36:417	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee2.
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee2. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Agent	WARNING: Failed to obtain the authorization cab URLs, hr=0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:984	1160	bc4	Agent	  * WARNING: Online service registration/service ID resolution failed, hr=0x80072EE2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:985	1160	bc4	Agent	  * WARNING: Exit code = 0x80072EE2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:985	1160	bc4	Agent	*********
2010-03-03	12:36:59:985	1160	bc4	Agent	**  END  **  Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2010-03-03	12:36:59:985	1160	bc4	Agent	*************
2010-03-03	12:36:59:985	1160	bc4	Agent	WARNING: WU client failed Searching for update with error 0x80072ee2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	>>##  RESUMED  ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {7BD47ACE-2D5C-40FE-892E-71D5FBC3389F}]
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	  # WARNING: Search callback failed, result = 0x80072EE2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	  # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 80072EE2
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	#########
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	##  END  ##  AU: Search for updates [CallId = {7BD47ACE-2D5C-40FE-892E-71D5FBC3389F}]
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	#############
2010-03-03	12:36:59:986	1160	4b8	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	12:36:59:987	1160	4b8	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2010-03-03 17:36:59
2010-03-03	12:36:59:987	1160	4b8	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2010-03-04 03:00:00
2010-03-03	12:36:59:987	1160	4b8	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	12:36:59:989	1160	4b8	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	12:37:04:984	1160	bc4	Report	REPORT EVENT: {780B3A0B-56A6-4DD5-8C4A-9C06BA386FB9}	2010-03-03 12:36:59:985-0000	1	148	101	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	80072ee2	AutomaticUpdates	Failure	Software Synchronization	Windows Update Client failed to detect with error 0x80072ee2.
2010-03-03	12:37:04:992	1160	bc4	Report	CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2010-03-03	12:37:04:992	1160	bc4	Report	WER Report sent: 7.3.7600.16385 0x80072ee2 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 Scan 101 Unmanaged
2010-03-03	12:37:04:992	1160	bc4	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	12:57:34:084	1160	13f8	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	#############
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	## START ##  AU: Search for updates
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	#########
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	  # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 8024001F
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	#########
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	##  END  ##  AU: Search for updates [CallId = {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	#############
2010-03-03	17:36:59:986	1160	10c0	AU	Network connection not detected, subscribing for network reconnect for AU detection to happen
2010-03-03	17:36:59:987	1160	10c0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	17:36:59:987	1160	10c0	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2010-03-04 03:00:00
2010-03-03	17:36:59:987	1160	10c0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	17:37:00:031	1160	10c0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	17:37:04:986	1160	1488	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	17:56:04:810	1160	10c0	AU	Network connection established, AU can do detection now
2010-03-03	17:56:04:810	1160	10c0	AU	#############
2010-03-03	17:56:04:810	1160	10c0	AU	## START ##  AU: Search for updates
2010-03-03	17:56:04:810	1160	10c0	AU	#########
2010-03-03	17:56:04:815	1160	10c0	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {37E95A39-391B-403C-A2B5-A124BC6DF1B1}]
2010-03-03	17:56:04:816	1160	1894	Agent	*************
2010-03-03	17:56:04:816	1160	1894	Agent	** START **  Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2010-03-03	17:56:04:816	1160	1894	Agent	*********
2010-03-03	17:56:04:816	1160	1894	Agent	  * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2010-03-03	17:56:04:817	1160	1894	Agent	  * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2010-03-03	17:56:04:817	1160	1894	Agent	  * ServiceID = {9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77} Windows Update
2010-03-03	17:56:04:817	1160	1894	Agent	  * Search Scope = {Machine}
2010-03-03	17:56:59:036	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:56:59:036	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:56:59:036	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:036	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:037	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:037	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:363	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:56:59:363	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:56:59:363	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:363	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:363	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:363	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:689	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:56:59:689	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:56:59:689	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:689	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:689	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:56:59:689	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:013	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:336	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:00:336	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:00:336	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:336	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:336	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:336	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:661	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:00:661	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:00:661	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:661	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:661	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:661	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:986	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:00:986	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:00:986	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:986	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:986	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:00:986	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://download.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:309	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:632	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:01:632	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:01:632	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:632	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:632	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:632	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:955	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:01:955	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:01:955	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:955	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:955	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:01:955	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:278	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:02:278	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:02:278	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:278	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:278	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:278	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: Send failed with hr = 80072ee7.
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: SendRequest failed with hr = 80072ee7. Proxy List used: <(null)> Bypass List used : <(null)> Auth Schemes used : <>
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab>. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation MakeRequest failed. error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://www.update.microsoft.com/v9/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Agent	WARNING: Failed to obtain the authorization cab URLs, hr=0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Agent	  * WARNING: Online service registration/service ID resolution failed, hr=0x8024402C
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Agent	  * WARNING: Exit code = 0x8024402C
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Agent	*********
2010-03-03	17:57:02:601	1160	1894	Agent	**  END  **  Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1894	Agent	*************
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1894	Agent	WARNING: WU client failed Searching for update with error 0x8024402c
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1894	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1894	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1b30	AU	>>##  RESUMED  ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {37E95A39-391B-403C-A2B5-A124BC6DF1B1}]
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1b30	AU	  # WARNING: Search callback failed, result = 0x8024402C
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1b30	AU	  # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 8024402C
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1b30	AU	#########
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1b30	AU	##  END  ##  AU: Search for updates [CallId = {37E95A39-391B-403C-A2B5-A124BC6DF1B1}]
2010-03-03	17:57:02:602	1160	1b30	AU	#############
2010-03-03	17:57:02:603	1160	1b30	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	17:57:02:603	1160	1b30	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2010-03-03 22:57:02
2010-03-03	17:57:02:603	1160	1b30	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2010-03-04 03:00:00
2010-03-03	17:57:02:604	1160	1b30	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	17:57:02:605	1160	1b30	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2010-03-03	17:57:03:648	1160	1894	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	17:57:12:396	1160	1894	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	18:05:13:856	1160	1894	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2010-03-03	18:05:19:312	1160	1894	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
```


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: need a little help*

any help please?


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: need a little help*

Try this as your situation does seem to be associated with Internet Connection issues:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Windows-Update-error-8024402C


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: need a little help*

turn off your firewall and see if the problem disappears

you are only running one firewall?


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: need a little help*



Paul R Smith said:


> Try this as your situation does seem to be associated with Internet Connection issues:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Windows-Update-error-8024402C


ive looked at that information and none of it seems relevent, ive tried the steps it says to take and no difference




dai said:


> turn off your firewall and see if the problem disappears
> 
> you are only running one firewall?


ive tried to turn the firewall off and it does not make a difference, its not just windowss 7 that is affected its also mcafee total protection 2010 wont update aswell as windows 7

and yes im only running 1 firewall, windows 7 firewall is disabled, and I use the firewall built into Mcafee total protection 2010

Any more information or idea's?

it also seems its not just windows 7 updates and mcafee updates, there is a built in windows trouble shooter which wont download or run due to this problem


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: need a little help*

did you check this link given to you earlier by paul

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/836941


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: need a little help*



dai said:


> did you check this link given to you earlier by paul
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/836941


yes i did ive been through every step on there and nothing seems to work, ive also tried a complete system restore from over a week before i started to have this problem, i dont know what going on and im well over my head with this as ive done everything i can think of to resolve it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: need a little help*

try running

sfc /scannow


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: need a little help*

If dai's suggestion doesn't fix things suggest you remove McAfee plus use McAfee removal tool,
http://www.pchell.com/virus/uninstallmcafee.shtml
reboot and try Windows Updates again.


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: need a little help*

ive also tried that, then i could not reinstall mcafee and had to use a system back up



dai said:


> try running
> 
> sfc /scannow


running the scan now ill post results when its complete

Update just completed the scan and its found nothing wrong










i saved the log from the sfc /scannow located here

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7f0517548a3baadaab1eab3e9fa335ca5d155e07ee655c76


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: need a little help*

I have had serious problems recently, with several 'third-party' anti-virus programs, including:
1) McAfee
2) Norton/Symantec
3) AVG
4) PC Tools Spyware Doctor with AntiVirus

This has cropped up only recently, in about the last 10 days or so.

What happens, is that after updating Windows 7, and then updating the anti-virus program, I found out that the 'on-board network card' driver had been 'trashed', to the point that I could not fix it, even using the following:
Start --> Control Panel --> All Control Panel Items --> Network and Sharing Center
to try to 'repair' the network connection.

Some systems, also had a number of other files, apparently almost at random, either deleted or 'trashed', all over the hard disk.

On the 'less-affected' systems, I was able to simply un-install, and then re-install, the network card driver, to fix this problem.

On the 'more-affected' systems, I had to basically 'wipe' (re-format) the hard disk, and do a complete Windows 7 installation, from scratch.

On all systems, I un-installed the 'third-party' anti-virus program, and installed Microsoft Security Essentials.

Since doing all of the above, I have not had any reports of problems, from my customers.

Apparently, something about one of the recent updates to Windows 7, is incompatible with 'third-party' anti-virus programs, and causes them [the anti-virus programs] to 'do harm' to the files on the hard disk.

I can't send in anything more than this, as the 'evidence' is wiped clean, when I repair my customers' computer systems, which (of course) cannot be left in the 'failed' state for very long.

Art


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: need a little help*

UPDATE

Ive managed to fix the problem

heres how

i used the Onecare Safty Scan which found the error and fixed it, after a reboot I was able to use the update for both Windows 7 and Mcafee Total Protection 2010

http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/center/whatsnew.htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: need a little help*

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting your solution


----------

